
Kingston just introduced a record-breaking 2TB flash drive - jonbaer
http://bgr.com/2017/01/03/kingston-2tb-flash-drive-release-date/
======
CarolineW
Some discussion about this is already happening:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13328805](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13328805)

